# Hilarious agility weekend



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I had to do it. These videos will only get funnier over time & maybe they will inspire someone or make them feel better about where they are in their trial career. The main point to all this is that we had a great time! The only complete video is the last one which is my husband running Racer. I apologize for the video quality & incompleteness of the others. lol You really didn't miss that much!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You might have been exasperated...........but Racer sure looks like he is have a ball!!!LOL!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> You might have been exasperated...........but Racer sure looks like he is have a ball!!!LOL!


Really I was laughing. I edited out the sound because you can hear me saying "Really??" a few times & laughing. The person taking video was laughing too


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

thoroughly enjoyed the video and racer's joie de vivre. great soundtrack, too!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh,that was great! I had to smile hugely during this, thanks for sharing; I know how it is.

Actually, we can laugh but I see much to commend in this video. Weaves are good for this stage in his career, finishing nicely once he gets in and focused. Twelve weaves already? Nice! (Time 2 Beat?) I saw a couple of crosses behind the contacts and good drive to the end of the contact. Good table behavior. There were some run-bys, but that's very common in green dogs as they tend to swing wildly between too much handler-focus (and run by obstacles as they're watching their handler) and too much obstacle-focus (and take whatever they see regardless of your direction). 

This is obviously an intelligent dog who enjoys working, has speed and ability, and will settle into a fine working dog with some time and experience. You'll love looking back at this video later, believe me!

Again, thanks so much for letting us see. It helps to see where others have been. Some of Sugarfoot's earlier vids have similar behavior, and it's so fun looking back! Now I can't wait to see the videos as he develops into a magnificent Agility dog!

--Q


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Awe thanks Q. In the very first video she started recording late & missed a wonderful drive through the tunnel, straight into the weaves on a send. I'll always have that as a memory though. He's only ever done 12 poles until the last match we attended & the show today. 6 is a little odd to him lol


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

You do realize that for non-agility people the whole thing looked wonderful! Everyone looked happy and you were out there with you dog getting exercise. Plus, now you have entertained us on Poodle Forum!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

OMG I know you were a bit exasperated, but so much more fun to watch this way! Had me laughing throughout! Easy to see how well trained he is, and how much work has been put in, but on this day he did it HIS way! lol


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahahahaha! Well, the good news is that Racer CAN do all of it and do it well. The bad news is Racer opts not to! Too funny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

He is so cute! He"ll do better next trial!!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Wow. Haha!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Everything Q said and I also liked your music. It shows you have a good sense of humor and when you run poodles I think you need one!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Love it! Maybe he didn't get the points- but he is stinking adorable


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Love your attitude and his these are the days to remember - A Q is rewarding but the journey is truly priceless!!!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I loved it! He looked like he was having so much stinking fun! Makes me want to try agility with little Willow! Let me know when the next one is relatively close to me...I would love to see him in person.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Maybe no so much yay as it is woohoo, yipeee, yeehaw and weeeeee!!!! The #1 rule in agility is to have fun & he definitely did that. You would think that I haven't trained this dog since he was 12 weeks old preparing him to do agility. Oh well, way more training to go & it really never ends. One day we'll get there. Until then, enjoy your entertainment. There were two runs that weren't on video & some of these were cut short but trust me you aren't missing much 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTaguhQQzBs


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow thanks for sharing. Loved it. Way to go Racer.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, dear. Well, yeah, that was a little rough! But, lots of enthusiasm and it seems like he enjoys that game. I think I saw a FAST run where he got the Send bonus...did you get enough points in the other part of the course for a Q?

He's a little unfocused now, but truly, Sugarfoot had some of that same behavior in some of his earlier runs--running off, circling the edges of the arena, taking random obstacles. Sometimes I could get him back to listening to me, other times I had to capture him and walk him off. He *did* eventually settle down in the show environment enough to do his job properly, so don't worry, you'll get there!

--Q


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

No Q we didn't get enough to qualify. Bonus was worth 30 & we had 35 lol. The bad thing is he was driving at the weaves & I called him off. He *might* have taken those & stayed on track a bit better. Another example of me running the course in my head rather than the dog who is with me.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

We've all experienced having a sudden "chnage of plans" when things don't go quite as expected once we get into the ring! 

A couple of shows ago poor James ended up in the wrong place on the FAST run and...he jumped over the jump himself! Of course he got whistled off to great laughter from the peanut gallery.

Lucky he has an 8" dog! :aetsch:

--Q


----------

